# OD Regatta's



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

I think since my first sailing lesson. I heard racing is best to learn how to sail. I’ve been racing on a small lake here in Kansas with great bunch of local sailors. I thought I was learning a lot. Until I recently participated in the Buccaneer 18 National champion regatta. What an amazing 4 days of sailing. Tips between races were coming at me faster than could take them all in. One guy insisted I borrow his electronic “tacking” compass. Morning were filled with upgrade suggestion. One guy cut out patches for my sails to make a mod on my boom height. They had a dinner/party every night. Just can't enough good things about event and folks in the class.

If your class has any events like this. I highly recommend you check them out!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

OD racing is lots of fun around here too.


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Guess I should have posted some Pix








Here's one of me actually ahead of some one


----------

